# New Design Opinions Needed



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2008)

For the new design, what do you like about our current and what would you like changed.

RIU


----------



## CNDSOG (Sep 24, 2008)

1 thing that I find kinda anoying but not realy is that when people post on the boards that I'm suscribed to I have to keep on going back to My Rollitup just to check them and would kinda like to see it with a setup (not popup) that will let you know that some one posted on a thread that I'm sucribed to and if not that maybe have it so that when some one posts on a thread it comes up on My Rollitup part that will list who posted and when you click on it , it will bring you to their post wisch would make it alot easer to read the boards that have new posts insted of trying to find out where was the last part I read before new posts


----------



## Roseman (Dec 28, 2008)

Where is the REP button?
And the Baby poop green is not as nice as the old colors.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 5, 2009)

I dont know where to post this lol... but the site has been crashed alot lately and the other day I think I crashed it. I opened up live chat then hit cancel when java poped up. The site didnt work for about an hour after that.


----------



## planetfonz (Feb 6, 2009)

no more of those banners "grass to green smoke from home" 
ahhh they angry up the blood - worst banner ever!
apart from that i love your efforts with this site and its always worked great for me! keep it up rollitup


----------



## LilGrowPup (Feb 7, 2009)

i would say we need to change the color and with more images around 
to make it more modern...also i agree with cns dog!! 
i would love to have a notice of replies to my threads 
or posts...that would be awesome


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Feb 7, 2009)

planetfonz said:


> no more of those banners "grass to green smoke from home"
> ahhh they angry up the blood - worst banner ever!
> apart from that i love your efforts with this site and its always worked great for me! keep it up rollitup


The banners are $$$ so if RIU was to remove it they'd lose $$$.


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Feb 7, 2009)

planetfonz said:


> no more of those banners "grass to green smoke from home"
> ahhh they angry up the blood - worst banner ever!
> apart from that i love your efforts with this site and its always worked great for me! keep it up rollitup


Advertisements = $$$
+----+
I'm using the old theme for the rep but I'd like to see a updated version of this one. 

D.


----------



## planetfonz (Feb 7, 2009)

D.Hydr0.DGAF said:


> The banners are $$$ so if RIU was to remove it they'd lose $$$.


thats an excellent point i didn't consider earlier.. it might be the guy with the big glasses who's pouting that riles me


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

the only thing i dont like about the new set up is the color, and everything is too big, i personally think you should re do the Blzin 07, best look, and the site has been messin up lately, i have to wait like an hour to get on, if the page dosnt load up


----------



## ganjamanuk (Feb 8, 2009)

D.Hydr0.DGAF said:


> Advertisements = $$$
> +----+
> I'm using the old theme for the rep but I'd like to see a updated version of this one.
> 
> D.


yer same here im on old theme

on the new theme i like the color and the big FAQ and other buttons at the top, just put the rep thing on the new theme and i will use it.

also does anyone here use firefox, if so, can you go on the chat on firefox, i cant, everytime i click chat, firefox crashes, im like wtf....?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

yea i can get one chat, but again, take the Blzin 07, and just update it and re new, cant think of anything better


----------



## pinspot (Feb 8, 2009)

The biggest gripe I have, probably the only gripe is the search function. Any time I use it, it never comes back with any results.


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

The rep system doesnt allow me to give anybody + rep more than one time. It would be nice to be able to give someone a + rep more often. I have been a member for over a year and still cant give my original friends + rep after a years wait


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 8, 2009)

also in the top right side of each individual post it says "POINTS LEVEL POINTS LEVEL POINTS LEVEL" then underneath it says "activity activity activity" so im asumming there is a code error and its repeating the same things 3 times


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

CNDSOG said:


> 1 thing that I find kinda anoying but not realy is that when people post on the boards that I'm suscribed to I have to keep on going back to My Rollitup just to check them and would kinda like to see it with a setup (not popup) that will let you know that some one posted on a thread that I'm sucribed to and if not that maybe have it so that when some one posts on a thread it comes up on My Rollitup part that will list who posted and when you click on it , it will bring you to their post wisch would make it alot easer to read the boards that have new posts insted of trying to find out where was the last part I read before new posts


That function already exists. When you're on your My Rollitup screen, or say you're in the forum looking at the list of threads, if you click the little blue button just to the left of the thread title, it will take you to the first new post.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> The rep system doesnt allow me to give anybody + rep more than one time. It would be nice to be able to give someone a + rep more often. I have been a member for over a year and still cant give my original friends + rep after a years wait


You have to rep 30 people before you can rep someone again, so you just need to rep more...



greenearth5 said:


> also in the top right side of each individual post it says "POINTS LEVEL POINTS LEVEL POINTS LEVEL" then underneath it says "activity activity activity" so im asumming there is a code error and its repeating the same things 3 times


I don't see that, but I use blzin-07


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

im using fancy gray .. let me switch to blzin-07 and see if it happens there and then ill report back



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You have to rep 30 people before you can rep someone again, so you just need to rep more...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that, but I use blzin-07


----------



## greenearth5 (Oct 9, 2009)

it must be the fancy gray ... i switched to blzin-07 and it doesnt happen on this theme.. but totally looks like crap on the fancy gray.. check it out


----------



## Reiss (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't know about the rest of you, but I have incorrectly positioned div tag (Welcome div, top right - <div class="smallfont" style="line-height: 18px;">) on both FF3 and IE8.
Heres a dual screen shot. IE8 on the right, FF on the left.
There is also a slight oversized area forcing IE8 to show horizontal scroll bars.

Sorry about the huge image below, scroll left & right to see both browsers. My screen resolution is 1280 x 1024.

Also, why is the box to reply to a post so small?


----------



## Danielsgb (Jun 2, 2010)

So no FAQ? Seems like a lot less people posting, and activity since 4/20. Why?


----------

